# Keeping your crew and racing season more organized



## FleetlessInChicago (Oct 15, 2011)

About two years ago I was fed up with how disorganized crews are when it comes to communicating, distributing the race schedule and signup, crew/boat to do lists, etc. I became annoyed with keeping track of paper, spreadsheets and reply-to-all's from email groups. I used to be a web developer in my early twenties and decided to make use of my programming skills by creating an online space for my crew, where we could communicate and store all season and boat data in one central place, instead of relying on paper schedules, countless spreadsheets and annoying email groups.

Anyway, it worked well with my crew so I decided to open it up to everyone. I haven't launched it yet, but you can submit your email to be notified right when I launch it.

It's called CrewConnect and I hope someone out there will use it! If you really are interested, I can help walk you through it. It's going to be completely free.

Sailing Crew Management Website for Racing - Regatta Software - CrewConnect™ Online Sailing Crew Management

(www.CrewConnectOnline.com)


----------



## bowrider773 (Jun 14, 2011)

This program is similar to one already in place in Chicago. Visit crewsignup.com to see what has been done. Not much is left since the season is basically over. Skippers have the option to post all boat activities and have crew members sign up as their schedules allow. It has worked well for the boat I sail on. Maybe Don Draper can customize a site for different sailing venues.


----------

